# Sunken in front of hips???



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

My pregnant doe is getting really sunken in front of her hips. Is that normal?? 

Not sure when exactly she is due b/c she was bred when I got her and the seller wasn't sure. Could be anywhere from April 27-June 25. 

I will try to get a picture of what I mean...


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, normal. Means she's closer for delivery.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

*Pictures*

here are a couple pictures


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep. She's getting close. That's what is known as "dropping"


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

ok thanks. How exciting!!!!!!!! Any vague idea as to how long??? Best guess???


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

She should kid within 24 hours. I'd say sooner than later.  Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, Happy kidding


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

yikes that rockets the excitement and FEAR up a notch!!!!! Thanks all.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

happy Kidding!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

No nothing!!! She is just laying around....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL yep, that's how it works! We get all excited and they decide to wait a few more days or weeks or months! Well, maybe not months....but you get the picture.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep..they like to get things done in their own timing...is her girly parts soft and baggy? udder full and tight? Ligs Mushy?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

LoriH said:


> No nothing!!! She is just laying around....


I really thought I had this kidding stuff figured out last year. Every single doe(20 total) kidded within 12 to 24 hours of dropping their kids. This year? Nope - not a single doe did the same thing. I give up. I now only get excited when I see 2 feet and a nose - or some combination of that - sticking out of her rear. :hair: :wallbang:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL. That seems to be how it works....once you figure it out, they change all the rules


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Can't you just see them having a pow wow at 4 AM brainstorming on how to further confuse us?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

happybleats said:


> yep..they like to get things done in their own timing...is her girly parts soft and baggy? udder full and tight? Ligs Mushy?


girly parts soft and baggy, utter is filling but not full or tight yet, ligs are mushy. And we wait. Afraid to leave the house for any length of time. I can check the camera feed on my phone though so that helps with the peace of mind part but NOT the patience. :eyeroll:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I hear ya..I have one due Saturday but all ready ligs are gone..bag has softened from that FF little hard first udder...rear soft and her 1/2 sister kidded Sunday, a whole week early!! and to top this off I have to be there and pull the kids..this is the Saanen doe we bought untested...took a chance and ended up CAE positive...so I have to get the kids before mom does...(then mom goes to a new CAE positive home) so sleep?? nope I dont think so lol..


----------

